# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Mohon Apresiasi perkembangan warna dan jenis?

## hansjhe

Permisi suhuu dan mastah.. saya baru beli kemarin koinya.. ini masih kecil sekali sekitar 10 cm an lah. nah saya gatau itu koi jenis apa.. apa jangan jangan bukan koi?  :: 
kira kira koi jenis apa dan perubahan warnanya apakah abu abu atau seperti apa ya gan.. mohon di telanjangi se banyak mungkin.. terima kasih banyak





silahkan di beri masukan  ::

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

sebaiknya cari goromo om, dan breeder lokal indonesia terkenal dengan kualitas goromonya, terutama budo goromo 
harga pun terjangkau

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

